# using peat moss in a pre filter sump



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

Has anyone used pest moss in a sump to lower ph
I have a 200 ltr tank with undergravel filter and overflow skimmer
to a sump with pre filter . I want to add peat moss to the filter .
will this work briane


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I've never used it in a sump and don't see why it wouldn't work there as opposed to anywhere else in the tank. Don't know how yours is constructed so I can't advise as to where to place it though.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Never heard of that either, but I am sure it would still work as far as the ph lowering benefits go. How exactly are you talking about doing it?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

It would probably work (at least in terms of lowering pH) but would probably have to be replaced frequenty.

Using peat moss in my tanks (with no filters) in the substrate did produce an initially lower ph but in just a few weeks the pH rose to 8.4-8.8 (api high range kit) as the plants consumed the carbon dioxide.

What did happen is the kH and GH remained constant for years. By contrastwith just a sand substrate both rose to very high values over a 2-3 year period. And neon tetras thrived with the peat moss but did not last long with just sand.


my .02


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

thanks all . my sump was for a salt water tank . I first use it for skimming then I placed filter wool into one of the baffles .so now I'm going to put moss in first filter wool on top.
as for replacing the moss I can change it every water change.
when i vac the tank it goes directly into the sump then filtered returned to tank
to clean filter i just turn off sump pump. I'll see if this works


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Does your sump have filter socks and/or a drip plate?


----------



## briane (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean ,but i;m going to place moss in a bag/sock and put in main part of sump where the protein skimmer would have gone. will see what happens.
will test every day for a weak .


----------

